# Harbor Freight dovetail Jig



## Volusiaj (Apr 5, 2010)

Hello all. First, I am a complete noob so feel free to elaborate on anything your would like. I recently bought this jig and understand that there are several other jigs that are very similar to this one. My question is this, are there any good vidoes out there that I can use to keep the firewood to a minimum? Thanks in advance!

Jason


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hello Jason. Welcome to the RouterForums. Glad you joined.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello Jason, This is a good place to look, also on wood tube. Just post. MLCS, is also a good place. I have a download from John Nixon. I have seen Him on here, I believe 
YouTube - MLCS Woodworking Through Dovetail Templates

http://www.youtube.com/user/northgatetechnology If You can stand the music


----------

